# 30 Day Notice Etiquette when Leaving a Boarding Barn



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

I perceive 30 days notice as 30 days from when you give notice. I wrote a letter and explained that I was paying for the next 30 days, but would probably leave sooner. I wanted a time cushion in case my transportation fell through. I gave many complements to the BO about the barn (I had been there 7.5 years) and gave my "reason" as the many rocks were causing too many abscesses in my mare's feet so I had found another barn with less rocky pastures. I wrote that my mare had soft feet which made her more inclined to get rock bruises than the average horse. I actually had about 23 reasons to leave, but I didn't want them to feel attacked. Even though carefully worded and loaded with complements, offense was still taken, so you just do the best you can.

I left with 8 days still paid for, but consider it worth it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I would guess it's probably just 30 days and then they would pro-rate your bill. Some barns may require you pay the entire next month but 30 days should give them plenty of time to fill the stall.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

When is board due?
The day you paid is 30 days care for your horse..
If you pull-out before that 30 period of time you lose the money/care/feeding it would of bought.
To me, if you leave today you are 1/2 way through the month and half the board money is yet not used to purchase feed, I would pro-rate my check; say board is $300 a month =$10 per day = $150 dollars you pay to cover your 30 day notice..
Or give notice now and leave in 30, but either way you are paying board up to and including for days you may not be at the facility.
You can also give notice on the 1st when you pay board that you will be leaving within 30 days... pullout whenever since you're paid up...you forfeit any monies owed you.

Few facilities will return $ they use to purchase food and pay salaries figuring how many horses are expected to be at the facility.
Gossip is cheap. When you go thank them for taking care of your horse while you were a boarder and leave taking the high road.
If you fear for your horses health of being shorted his rations, then pack your stuff as you already should be doing and pull out...just disappear is what many do when barns have a reputation earned for taking "vacating" out on the horse{s}...
Still no matter which way I look at it, if you leave now, you owe them money to equal the 30 day prorated amount.
Make sure all your monies are paid in full owed. Vet & farrier advised you moved {after the move is completed} so they know where to find you to service your horse...the day you move is the day you notify of being at a different facility
Don't gossip, speak of the move as little as possible as it will be twisted and you come out with ick on the face.
You moved because personal reasons forced it...and _don't_ elaborate if asked to anyone.

Notice
To B/O name,
Do to personal reasons I am giving my official 30 days notice of vacating your facility.
My board is currently paid to months end and I will be paying a pro-rated amount for each day my horse in present at your facility up to that 30 days..
I appreciate all the good care my horse{s} received from you & your workers during our time here. Thank-you.
Sincerely..

So today is the 15th, half-way point of the month.
Give notice today and you have till 14th of August to owe for board paid and must vacate by end of 8/14 is 30 days. _jmo._
Whether you use that time to facilitate moving your horse to a new location is up to you, but you would owe it....go past the 15th and you owe for the entire month though.
No matter which way I see it, 30 days is 30 days but you need to see a copy of that boarders contract to see how "notice" is written and calculated.

I have never experienced that boarders can only pull-out end of month, but 30 days is paid counted from the day notification was made. 
That was the way it was where I worked, where I boarded my horse... I paid my board on the 1st and vacated on the 5th and never looked back for a dime...when things are going wrong and bad, it is worth it to just get out.
Best of luck to you.
🐴...


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Well, things changed and my 30-day notice happened once my horses were off the property.
BO neglected to clean stalls yesterday and my horse (and all of the other horses) slept in their own filth last night. Absolutely not okay with me. I'm disappointed. 
Bridges have been burnt, perhaps not intentionally, but they have burnt.
Onto better things and places...


----------

